# [CLOSED] Let me craft for you! Leif is here :)



## Sicariana (Apr 19, 2020)

I have the following recipes available for crafting. Just *bring the materials* and I will craft any recipe for you.

Please note that if you do not bring all the materials I need, I will be unable to craft the item for you.

Recipes for each item can be found here (scroll down to the 'Can Craft' section and select 'Show Recipes').

In order to fit as many people in as possible, I ask that you comment your in-game name and island name, what you would like crafted, and only then join the queue here. *Feel free to bring a duplicate DIY recipe to share with others.*
Leave via the airport only. Thanks!





Also feel free to check out the shops and Leif.





EDIT: Please comment here, don't DM me please. Also,* only ONE DIY and ONE free gift per person.*


----------



## Lucyme (Apr 19, 2020)

The cherry blossom clock please 

IGN: Lucy
Town: Moonbay


----------



## Tasuot (Apr 19, 2020)

Hello there! Thank you for doing this. I would like the Wild Log Bench crafted please!

IGN: Erick
Island Name: Westwood


----------



## CitrusCakes (Apr 19, 2020)

Can you craft the iron shelf for me, please? (I will bring 14 iron nuggets of course lol)

IGN: Tay
Island Name: Aloe View


----------



## mhskala (Apr 19, 2020)

Hi! I would like the mini DIY workbench please!

IGN: Maddy
Island: penisland


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 19, 2020)

Feel free to use the minus button to leave if you are the only one on the island (besides me, of course)  

	Post automatically merged: Apr 19, 2020

Kinda suprised no one has requested a cutting board yet haha. Visitors are slowing down, so I might close if no one else is interested. Anyone who wants to come can visit nook's and ables if they'd like.


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 20, 2020)

Reopened!


----------



## Nymeew (Apr 20, 2020)

Hi! I would love 2 terrarium!

IGN: Aisha
Island: Choppugi


----------



## courtky (Apr 20, 2020)

timber doorplate please!

name: courtky
town: amare


----------



## Saralie (Apr 20, 2020)

I would like to visit Lily if she's still giving out the DIY
Saralie from Seabrook


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 20, 2020)

Cielle said:


> I would like to visit Lily if she's still giving out the DIY
> Saralie from Seabrook


She stopped, unfortunately. I'm going to look if another villager is doing one.


----------



## Saralie (Apr 20, 2020)

Sicariana said:


> She stopped, unfortunately. I'm going to look if another villager is doing one.


That's ok, I need wood knot wall too so I'll stay in the queue! Thank you


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 23, 2020)

Reopened


----------



## meatballsaregood (Apr 23, 2020)

Could I get the little moon seat for a pansy table DIY?

edit: sorry! in-game name is kofukune and my island is kofuville!


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity (Apr 23, 2020)

I'd like to get a garden wagon and visit Lief!
IGN: Hannah
Island: Domum


----------



## Toska (Apr 23, 2020)

I would love a ukulele!

In-game name: Ros
Town: Laverre


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 23, 2020)

can i come just to shop  i have a bunch of bells to spend. lol


----------



## Amilee (Apr 23, 2020)

hi c:
can i get the crescent moon chair and shop at leifs? i can give you the Bamboo wall decoration DIY recipe.
name: amilee
town: faeblush


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 23, 2020)

MissMelody said:


> can i come just to shop  i have a bunch of bells to spend. lol


Just join the queue in the main post


----------



## Cnydaquil (Apr 23, 2020)

ok


----------



## Sicariana (Apr 23, 2020)

Who is 'Ace Marvel'?


----------

